# Hard to find Dexos 2 Oil



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Google dexos ! Read the Valvoline Thread , good read !


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It is quite scary. The dealer I purchased the car from didn't even know the Cruze Diesel uses a different oil than the gasoline engines. I have a feeling I'll have to buy the oil I want somewhere else have them put it in. I figure this is still better that dealing with a HPFP failure in a VW, but at least the dealership and my local VW mechanic know exactly which oil to use and have plenty of it in stock.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The dealership I use to service my car orders a case of the oil for my changes. It takes about a week and a half to come in, but they get the right stuff. I plan my service a coupel weeks in advance. 2nd change at about 12.5K coming up this Friday. I made them show me the oil before they performed the first oil change. Once I use up my 4 free oil changes, I will probably order full synthetic Dexos2 online. Nobody around me carries it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a reason why some of you don't just peform the oil changes yourselves?

Save money. Save time. It's literally a 15-20 minute job in your driveway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Is there a reason why some of you don't just peform the oil changes yourselves?
> 
> Save money. Save time. It's literally a 15-20 minute job in your driveway.


Don't want to. Simple as that.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

From what I understand from the publications about dexos licensing there is dexos 1for N.A. and dexos 2 for the European Markets , then comes the EPA 's requirements for Fuel Efficiency . 

2 Separate Standards , dexos 1 for N.A. and dexos 2 for the rest of the world that has not imposed upon GM to create fuel efficient vehicles that burn clean !


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Any dealers who ordered dexos2 should have it today. We got ours. And it comes in liters or litres (whichever spelling you prefer).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

If you ever need assistance with your dealership making sure they have your correct oil, please be sure to let us know. We can certainly assist. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> From what I understand from the publications about dexos licensing there is dexos 1for N.A. and dexos 2 for the European Markets , then comes the EPA 's requirements for Fuel Efficiency .
> 
> 2 Separate Standards , dexos 1 for N.A. and dexos 2 for the rest of the world that has not imposed upon GM to create fuel efficient vehicles that burn clean !



This is not correct. Dexos1 will ruin the DPF and other components because it is not "low ash". Dexos2 is the only spec to be used in the Cruze Diesel. Dexos1 is gas engine only.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

evo77 said:


> Is there a reason why some of you don't just peform the oil changes yourselves?
> 
> Save money. Save time. It's literally a 15-20 minute job in your driveway.


The diesel comes with free oil changes for the first 2 years, why change it yourself? My mobil 1 oil change on my 1LT at the dealer cost me $15 more than if I do it myself and takes less than 30minutes. No mess to deal with or oil to recycle, totally worth the $15 to me. 

With that said ALL GM dealers should me educated on what oil the deisel cruze takes and have some in stock at all times. I would go in and talk to the parts manager at the dealer and ask him to have it on the shelf.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

diesel said:


> Dexos2 is the only spec to be used in the Cruze Diesel. Dexos1 is gas engine only.


Correct, as stated in the owners manual.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Just checked at the dealership where I ordered my Cruze TD. Of course, the Dexos2 was news to them, but to their credit, they searched the parts catalog for part number(s) and availability.

It does appear that dealership-level training is/was lacking. It's a shame that this doesn't surprise me for this industry as a whole.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I could change my oil myself but like spacedout said, it costs so little extra to have the dealer do it, why not? Haven't had an oil change on the Cruze Diesel yet, but on my old Jetta it would cost me $60 for an oil change with Castrol synthetic oil at my mechanic. If I did it myself, it would be $25 for oil, another $8 for the oil filter then the time to change the oil and dispose of it. Then when it comes to changing things like draining/replacing the fuel filter and such just isn't worth it because they have a lift and I don't. Plus he always rotated my tires when needed and there is no way I could do that at home. In the end, my time it worth more than an oil change costs.


----------

